# Ceiling Fan under Deck?



## Wahoo Creek (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm pondering putting some sort of plastic corrugated sheeting under my deck as a "roof" for the patio below.  Hope is to one day screen the area in. 

I've done some looking on the internet, and one of the things I see is ceiling fans installed.  How are the fans mounted through the plastic "roofing" in order to keep water from draining into the hole(s) used to mount the fan?

Thanks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 8, 2011)

I think your best bet is to seal the deck from the top.  Sealing it underneath is going to cause moisture to be blocked in-between the deck and the roof.

It isn't super easy to waterproof...but it is possible.  My folks put up a tongue&groove patio roof and it would leak in places.  They ended up putting plywood down to give it a smooth solid surface.  Then they painted with a water-proof marine decking paint.  Gave it a rough speckled surface so that it isn't slick when it gets wet.

Then, as far as mounting the ceiling fan, just utilize wood screws that don't stick through the decking above.  Make sure you use an outdoor fan that has plastic blades.  The wood ones will bend and warp with the humidity.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 9, 2011)

We did something similar on my brothers deck. it is 12feet off the ground with a porch and entrance door below.
Built a frame work under the deck framing to support corrugated metal roofing. It drops from 6 inches to 30 inches. 

The wireing was run down the framing for the corrugated metal and the fan can be hung from the 2x6 rafters by turning a 2x6 sideways like a perline between the rafters and mounting a ceiling box to the 2x6.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 9, 2011)

Lowes has something in the same isle as the shingles. Made for this application


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas and input folks.

Gocargo:  Deck was built about 12 years ago, and I don't recall there being any flashing between the ledger board and the exterior wall (brick).  I may just fill the gap with silicone or some other material and see if that works. 

Jimbo's description sounds a little different from what I'm thinking about.  More specifically, what I have seen is systems like Dry-Below and probably the dry snap stuff gocaro spoke of.  When you look up, all you see is the "roofing" and a ceiling fan.  All wiring and framing is sandwiched in between the decking for the deck and the "roof" below.  Make sense?

I'll swing by Lowe's and check out the stuff 1gr8bldr mentioned.

Thanks again.


----------



## win280 (Aug 10, 2011)

Watertight electrical box and conduit are designed for exterior applications.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Aug 10, 2011)

Good point win280, but my concern is what keeps water from dripping into the ceiling fan motor?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2011)

What is your patio/ground to floor joist height?


----------



## win280 (Aug 11, 2011)

The roof you are putting under your porch will protect the motor housing.
Put a support from the exising deck down to the height of the new roof.Screw the roofing material to supports.Screw the electrical box to that(just like a ceiling fan in your house)Caulk behind the electrical box where the screws attach.You ceiling fan will cover the box.Run the electrial wire on top of the new roof and it is hidden.You will need to either put in it emt plastic or use outdoor rated wire(can't remember the name)It has a gray romex shield.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel:  it's about 10 to 12 feet from the patio floor to the bottom of the joist.

win280, I think you nailed it for me.  I was placing the box above the roof material and trying to figure out how to seal the 4" box rather than just a 1/2" hole.  Thanks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Wahoo Creek said:


> Miguel:  it's about 10 to 12 feet from the patio floor to the bottom of the joist.
> 
> win280, I think you nailed it for me.  I was placing the box above the roof material and trying to figure out how to seal the 4" box rather than just a 1/2" hole.  Thanks.



I did one of these for a client years ago that had good floor to joist clearance like you do. We put a ledger board and flashing against the wall, framed a 2x6 sloped roof out from the house and covered it with lexan, then ran all of our wiring under the lexan on the roof rafters and finished the ceiling in douglas fir, with a pickled finish and three ceiling fans with lights. (it was a large deck we were finishing underneath) . We framed the outside of the deck, between the posts, with lattice backed with black screen wire to hide the roof pitch, but prebuilt each panel and attached them with four screws for easy removal if cleaning of debris was needed off of the lexan sub-roof.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did one of these for a client years ago that had good floor to joist clearance like you do. We put a ledger board and flashing against the wall, framed a 2x6 sloped roof out from the house and covered it with lexan, then ran all of our wiring under the lexan on the roof rafters and finished the ceiling in douglas fir, with a pickled finish and three ceiling fans with lights. (it was a large deck we were finishing underneath) . We framed the outside of the deck, between the posts, with lattice backed with black screen wire to hide the roof pitch, but prebuilt each panel and attached them with four screws for easy removal if cleaning of debris was needed off of the lexan sub-roof.
> 
> Good luck with your project.



Debris falling through from the deck above was the main reason will put the "roof" under the deck.  We used 14 ft sheets of corrugated and only screwed down the lower end. Can slide each peice out one at a time to clean.  Also two  deck boards can be removed and the corrugated can be washed down from the top.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

jimbo4116 said:


> Debris falling through from the deck above was the main reason will put the "roof" under the deck.  We used 14 ft sheets of corrugated and only screwed down the lower end. Can slide each peice out one at a time to clean.  Also two  deck boards can be removed and the corrugated can be washed down from the top.


Perhaps I wasn't clear. The roof I built was corrugated lexan. Served the same purpose..


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 11, 2011)

If the ledger is not flashed and the deck boards are running horizonal with the house, pull the closest deck board to the house up and reflash. If the room below will be permanent, dont skimp!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear. The roof I built was corrugated lexan. Served the same purpose..



You were clear, I was trying to re-emphasize you that the falling drebris will build up and be a problem without a way to clean it off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

jimbo4116 said:


> You were clear, I was trying to re-emphasize you that the falling drebris will build up and be a problem without a way to clean it off.



Well, the lexan is slicker than the fiberglass corrugated material, and it's been close to 15 years since I did that job, and thus far it hasn't been an issue..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2011)

We lived in a rental with this type of thing done. It would have been really nice, but the owner of the house had it done as cheaply as they could. We didn't know that, of course, until after several rainstorms- the whole dang things collapsed. All of our fishin' gear was underneath. Lost a LOT of stuff.

If you have it done right and seal off the important parts, it's a very nice thing to have!


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks to all for the input.  I've picked up several ideas I had not thought of.  Right now, I think I may wait a bit for cooler weather to come in before I start this project.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, the lexan is slicker than the fiberglass corrugated material, and it's been close to 15 years since I did that job, and thus far it hasn't been an issue..



Senor,

I am not arguing the merits of one over the other, the lexan would be slicker. We had corrugated metal that was free. Free overrides "slicker".

Just saying a way to wash off the the debris that falls through the deckboards onto the "under roof" is a consideration.  I wouldn't put a flat surface that will catch water on an outhouse.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

jimbo4116 said:


> Senor,
> 
> I am not arguing the merits of one over the other, the lexan would be slicker. We had corrugated metal that was free. Free overrides "slicker".
> 
> Just saying a way to wash off the the debris that falls through the deckboards onto the "under roof" is a consideration.  I wouldn't put a flat surface that will catch water on an outhouse.



Who said anything about flat, amigo?


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who said anything about flat, amigo?



Not you!!! 

Adios Amigos!!!!


----------

